# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 14)



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....




What special project is on your bucket list? 
And why?







**Rules***
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

A new buffet- Why? hell that is easy- The boss wants one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2015)

A traditional woodworkers tool chest.

Why?

Because I want one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2015)

A deluxe casket, 

Why? someday It will come in handy for me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2015)

A Maloof rocker, because it's just about the coolest dam thing there is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2015)

Like Tony a Maloof style rocker, I very much admired the man when he was alive and liked his style of wood working. A grand father clock (I have cherry for that), a boat just because I think it would be fun to do, a machinest tool chest because I need a good one, A good wood working work bench ( I have ash for that) The bucket list keeps growing, I just hope I out live the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2015)

A house, Not a big house but a house built all by myself.

Why? Because I've always wanted a house set up exactly the way I want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 29, 2015)

A bedroom suite, cause momma wants one and I'd like to make secret compartments in it..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> A deluxe casket,
> 
> Why? someday It will come in handy for me....



My wife wants me to build ours also. I started on mine years ago but didn't finish want to finish it so I eventually re-purposed the wood. I want to build them but I'm afraid as soon as I finish them I'll kick the bucket in some karmic comedic twist and kicking the bucket isn't on my bucket list yet. 

Building affordable caskets was one of my hair-brained schemes 10 years ago. So much so I bought the domain names cedarcaskets.com and cedarpetcaskets.com as well. I still own both names after all these years. I guess I haven't let go of the idea yet. 

Also on my bucket list is a hammock. But not just any hammock . . . .


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 29, 2015)

I want to make a set of Adirondack chairs...because I like them.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2015)

When I used to work at a rehearsal studio we had a hammock in one of the rooms and we'd ask prospective females if they wanted to go for a hammock ride...





Kevin said:


> Also on my bucket list is a hammock. But not just any hammock . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> When I used to work at a rehearsal studio we had a hammock in one of the rooms and we'd ask prospective females if they wanted to go for a hammock ride...



I bet that really impressed them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> A bedroom suite, cause momma wants one and I'd like to make secret compartments in it..



Did that 20 yrs ago- My goodness- this is where a wife can really get carried away!!!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 29, 2015)

actually make something from and following a set of plans Yeah RIGHT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 29, 2015)

A set of Morris Chairs out of Cherry with a small table to place between them - and even the lamp (in Mission or A&C style) to go on the table. Why? Because every Morris Chair I've sat in has been the most comfortable thing to sit in. And I'll need to build a pair so that I'm not always having to debate with my wife over whose chair it is.

Also on the list is a bedroom set. I've got the maple I need for it. I've also got the curly cherry I'm going to make the panels from. By 2016 I'm hoping the cherry is dry and that I can start on it. Why? Because I want to present my wife with a bedroom set that we designed together and I built that can become a family heirloom.

Another boat. Why? Because they're both fun and challenging to build. I helped dad build boats, primarily drift boats, from the time I was 10 until I graduated college. I even built a boat by myself when I was 13 - a small 8' pram. (Wish I had some pics of it... Sadly, after years of neglect while I was in college and grad school it rotted to the point of being too far gone and has since been scrapped.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2015)

Changed my mind.

I want a hammock, just like @Kevin does.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2015)

Those are way too green for you Brinkster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2015)

A banana hammock....heh heh heh..
That be funaayy right thar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 30, 2015)

My next one.

Right now I have a segmented sleeve out of corian for a coffee cup insert in progress and a tumbling block bowl underway. I guess I'm just dumb to not have settled on something that I like making, but I'm just too busy exploring and finding ideas that I want to try out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pa burl (Apr 4, 2015)

Brink said:


> Changed my mind.
> 
> I want a hammock, just like @Kevin does.
> 
> View attachment 75081



don't laugh to much, I need the banana hammock this week. Can't believe she talked me into it, manhood will never be the same

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## pa burl (Apr 4, 2015)

All seriousness. A book matched kitchen table has been top on the list for years, but never seem to start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

pa burl said:


> don't laugh to much, I need the banana hammock this week. Can't believe she talked me into it, manhood will never be the same



Normally we say pictures or it didn't happen but this time we'll take it on faith, no pictures required.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pa burl (Apr 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Normally we say pictures or it didn't happen but this time we'll take it on faith, no pictures required.



lol, that's to good,


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Brink (Apr 4, 2015)

I want pics!


----------

